# Proactiv vs murad



## fiji (Jun 22, 2005)

I am going to try one of these skincare lines. I used proactiv about 6 years ago and had good results but now I'm not sure which product I want to order. Anyone have any thoughts about which works better?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Fiji-

Here is a thread on Proactiv that may help. There is also talk of other skin care items that you might be interested in.

HTH!


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 22, 2005)

i tired both proactiv and murad.

murad has worked better for me than proative ( i guess cause if i take a break from murad, i wont' break out while proctive i have to use it religiously). 

i really like murad, especially the pomergranete moisturizer for oily skin, it absorbs really fast, provides SPF15 and also, the pomergranete (the fruit with most antioxidents) provides the antiodident that speeds up ur cells, stimulating collagen.


----------



## monniej (Jun 22, 2005)

hi sugersoul - what other murad products are you currently using? i purchased the clarifying cleanser for my husband and he seems very pleased with the results. i want to try their new sun screen for acne prone skin.

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* i tired both proactiv and murad.

murad has worked better for me than proative ( i guess cause if i take a break from murad, i wont' break out while proctive i have to use it religiously). 

i really like murad, especially the pomergranete moisturizer for oily skin, it absorbs really fast, provides SPF15 and also, the pomergranete (the fruit with most antioxidents) provides the antiodident that speeds up ur cells, stimulating collagen.


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* hi sugersoul - what other murad products are you currently using? i purchased the clarifying cleanser for my husband and he seems very pleased with the results. i want to try their new sun screen for acne prone skin. hey i brought the clarifying cleanser for my bf as well! i love it! it's not too drying to the skin






me and my bf has also tried the acne gel treatment that ur suppose to leave overnight. it dries out the acne, helps exfoliate and also stimulates ur skin cells. there were some minor peeling, so i had to use an exfoliating cleanser to scrub it off. but over all , it' s worth it!

altho i like it alot, but i am still an advocate of differin for overnight treatments


----------



## peekaboo (Jun 24, 2005)

I was thinking of buying Murad (the acne treatment kit) to blast these chin zits (hormonal) which are driving me crazy. I have used Proactiv in the past but it had stopped working and I hear raves about Murad.


----------



## sweetface18 (Jun 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mousehouse* I also have used both and think Murad worked alot better. I bought the acne kit and starting seeing some results after about a week. I actually never used Murad, but Proactiv only works for the first 6 months or so. After that I would start breaking out again. You also have to KEEP using all 3 steps of Proactiv for it to work right. Most dermatologist don't recommend Proactiv because I went to two of them, and as soon as I say that I've been using Proactiv, they would frown on it.


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sweetface18* I actually never used Murad, but Proactiv only works for the first 6 months or so. After that I would start breaking out again. You also have to KEEP using all 3 steps of Proactiv for it to work right. Most dermatologist don't recommend Proactiv because I went to two of them, and as soon as I say that I've been using Proactiv, they would frown on it. That explains the problem I had. I had it for a while then all of a sudden my skin practically reverted to when I was fourteen again. I went back to drugstore products and my skin had pretty much calmed down again. By any does anyone here use Murad sunscreen? I've been thinking about buying some but I want to know if it will make my face extra shiny.


----------



## stacie0129 (Jul 1, 2005)

Good thread...I'm about out of my MD Forte cleanser and I'm trying to decide which to use. I'm leaning towards Murad. This time I'm going to get everything instead of just the cleanser.


----------



## chellebelle99 (Jul 9, 2005)

i have tried both murad and proactiv and murad works a whole lot better but i still didnt see any dramatic results that everyone claims to have so now i am on ampicillin prescribed by my dermatologist and it seems to be working really well so far


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah i like proactiv too.. i have heard that u have to use it religiously for it to make a difference, but ive never experienced that.. before proactiv my skin broke out consistently and i sometimes had cystic acne, since proactiv i've had no cystic acne and my general complextion has cleared up a lot. but i just use the cleanser and lotion..


----------



## deasiajohnathan (May 20, 2014)

I think Proactiv is a good choice, it works for some people I know!


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

I've never used Proactiv, but I used the Murad acne clearing kit for the whole thirty days, religiously, last summer and by the end of the month I had clear skin and I have not had to continue using the products. However, I should note that I had only mild breakouts - annoying adult acne, but not severe acne. Also, I think one of the most successful things for me was getting into a routine that I then maintained once the kit was finished. My skin has been totally clear since then, so I would definitely recommend the product.

Also, the Murad Essential-C Day Moisture SPF 30 is a really nice lightweight moisturizer. I've worn it alone and under makeup without becoming greasy, and I have combo skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (May 21, 2014)

I was told while I was in school that Proactiv will keep your skin clear as long as you use the product. I've met multiple people that said once they stopped using it their skin started breaking out again. I have used some of the Murad products and it was so so. I wasn't blown away by any of their products, but that's just my opnion.


----------

